# Bikeklassifikation - Maximale Sprunghöhe (Spectral)



## m1984 (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mich gerade gewundert, dass Canyon beim Spectral die Bikeklassifikation 3 angibt.
Die selbe Klassifikation wird zb. auch beim ultraleichten Race Hardtail "Exceed" angegeben.
_"...sporadische Sprünge mit einer max. Höhe von ca. 60 cm sind im Nutzungsbereich dieser Fahrräder..."_
60cm - das ist ja ein etwas höherer Bunny Hop?!
Mir ist schon klar dass das kein Bike fürn Park ist, aber einen kleinen Sprung oder Drop mit ca. 1m hat man ja auch auf vielen Trails öfter mal.
Wie seht ihr das, versucht ihr bei den ca. 60 cm zu bleiben oder achtet ihr da nicht darauf?
Welcher Bereich des Bikes ist denn sensibel für diese Belastung? Gabel & Dämpfer?

Ich werd jetzt mal schauen welche Angaben andere Hersteller bei vergleichbaren Bikes machen...


----------



## bimmer1980 (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ich glaube das Ganze soll eher dafür sorgen, die Biker zu sensibilisieren. Wahrscheinlich um die Anzahl gebrochener Rahmen zu minimieren. Bei 6 jahren Garantie würden sonst einige auf die Idee kommen, sämtliche 5 Meter Roadgaps mit nem Allmountain (oder leichter) zu springen. Ist ja Garantie drauf.  
Sein wir mal ehrlich. Es gibt es doch genügend Trails die wesentlich ruppiger sind als viele Bikepark Strecken. Und nachweisen wo der Rahmen nun gebrochen ist, kann doch sowieso keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2016)

m1984 schrieb:


> ... aber einen kleinen Sprung oder Drop mit ca. 1m hat man ja auch auf vielen Trails öfter mal....


 
1 Meter 

...wo fährst du denn, dass du regelmäßig 1m ins Flat droppst (weil in die Schräge zählt ja nicht, das ist wesentlich softer)?
Was sind das für Trails - Wanderwege haben ja niemals Stufen über 30-40cm, das könnte man ja nicht laufen?

Ich muss selbst hier im Stadtpark schon suchen, eine 80cm hohe Mauer für einen Flatdrop zu finden.
Rampen an alten Lagerhallen haben mal 1,20m...aber das scheppert dermaßen, das hält ein "Klasse 3"- Bike nicht lange aus: als erstes gehen die Laufräder breit, dann irgendwann der Rahmen (am Spectral ist die Schwinge ja sehr filigran).


----------



## m1984 (24. Dezember 2016)

Bei meinen Hometrails hier in Oberösterreich sind öfters kleine Kicker eingebaut wo man leicht mal die 60cm überschreitet.
(Gut da landet man nicht im Flat, wobei bei Canyon auch nicht angegeben ist, dass sich die 60cm aufs Flat beziehen.)
Aber zwischendurch trifft man hier auch auf kleine Stufensets die man gerne mal mit Schwung springt, da müsste man laut Canyon bei 4-5 Stufen schon ein schlechtes Gewissen haben.
Das Strive wäre Klasse 4 ( wie ich gerade sehe) ist aber auch schon etwas schwerer.
Wonach geht diese Klassifikation - gehts da eher um den Rahmen oder Gabel & Dämpfer?


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2016)

m1984 schrieb:


> ...
> Wonach geht diese Klassifikation - gehts da eher um den Rahmen oder Gabel & Dämpfer?


 
Komplett.
Dämpfer und Gabel macht das aber überhaupt garnichts aus.
Wie ich schon schrieb: Rahmen und Laufräder.

4 - 5 Stufen sind 5x17= 75-85cm. So eine Treppe habe ich hier und die droppe ich mit jedem meiner Räder - auch meinem alten 29er Hardtail - immer wenn ich vorbeikomme, auch damals mit Spectral.
Mehr ist aber je nachdem schon grenzwertig, Stichwort Dauerbelastung und Ermüdungsbruch.

Die ASTM F2043-13 Klassifikation ist bei Alutech etwas besser erläutert: https://alutech-cycles.com/Fahrradklassifizierung


----------



## m1984 (25. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar, versteh schon...
Ich fands nur etwas schräg dass das Spectral in Sachen Belastung in der selben Kategorie wie das ultraleicht Race Hardtail Bike zu finden ist. 
Hab gerade gesehen hier gabs auch schon mal den einen oder anderen thread zum Thema "Spectral - wieviel darf man dir zumuten"


----------



## DT11 (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab vor zwei Wochen in Koblenz die gleiche Frage gestellt.... Der Berater hat mich erst ganz komisch angeschaut. Auf meinen Hinweis, dass 60cm für so ein Rad nicht gerade viel sei, meinte er nur, dass das doch ganz schön ordentlich sei, und hat mit der Hand eine Höhe von ca. 1,00m angezeigt. Auf meinen Hinweis hin, dass dies meiner Schrittlänge entspräche und 60cm um einiges niedriger sei, hat er dann doch ziemlich geschluckt und ist schnell umgeschwenkt. Sprich, das Personal hält 60cm auch für eher unrealistisch...


----------



## minor (26. Dezember 2016)

Nun, das ist halt eine grobe Klassifikation und ich denke, in der Abstufung 1-5 ist die durchaus schlüssig:
1 -  Rennräder
2 - Gravel / Urban Bikes
3 - MTBs Tour / Allmountain
4 - MTBs Enduro
5 - MTBs Downhill
Ob diese Einstufung einen echten Mehrwert an Informationen bietet, sei einmal dahingestellt und auch über die Details wie die genannten 60cm kann man sicher streiten. 
Letztlich geht es aus meiner Sicht darum, dass Canyon hier klarstellen will, für welche Nutzungen ein Bike eben NICHT vorgesehen ist, nämlich jeweils das, was in den höheren Kategorien als übliche Nutzung beschrieben wurde. Insofern lohnt es sich da durchaus auch mal die anderen Texte zu lesen.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2016)

DT11 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor zwei Wochen in Koblenz die gleiche Frage gestellt.... Der Berater hat mich erst ganz komisch angeschaut. Auf meinen Hinweis, dass 60cm für so ein Rad nicht gerade viel sei, meinte er nur, dass das doch ganz schön ordentlich sei, und hat mit der Hand eine Höhe von ca. 1,00m angezeigt. Auf meinen Hinweis hin, dass dies meiner Schrittlänge entspräche und 60cm um einiges niedriger sei, hat er dann doch ziemlich geschluckt und ist schnell umgeschwenkt. Sprich, das Personal hält 60cm auch für eher unrealistisch...


Du hast eine Schrittlänge von 1m...?
Hab ich auch (bei 2m gesamt)....aber 1m ist doch ganz schön hoch, wenn man mit dem Bike auf einer 1m hohen Mauer steht und runterspringen soll.
Für ein Klasse 3 AM Bike keine normale Beanspruchung.


----------



## DT11 (26. Dezember 2016)

Genau genommen 98cm, aber für meine Geschichte oben spielen die 2cm keine entscheidende Rolle


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2016)

Für deine Geschichte oben würde ich denken, der Canyon Berater hatte Angst vor dir.
Das erlebe ich auch in meinem Alter noch oft so....
Kleine Menschen sind zwar oft mutiger, aber ihnen kommt immer alles so groß vor ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DT11 (26. Dezember 2016)

Keine Ahnung, eigentlich war es ein nettes Gespräch und seine Beratung war sonst auch gut. Ich fand das mit der Größe/Höhe nur deswegen so bemerkenswert, weil er keine 20 Minuten vorher mich noch vermessen hatte und ihm daher meine Schrittlänge (98cm) präsent war und er die dann gezeigte Höhe was 60cm sein sollen, genau auf meine Schritthöhe gelegt hat. 
Da hab ich ihn dann darauf hingewiesen und er ist eher über sich selber erschrocken. Für mich klang das so, als würde er beim Spectral eigentlich auch von einer realistischeren Höhe ausgehen, als die offizielle Klassifizierung 3. 
Für mich sollte ein AM eher schon bis 100cm nutzbar sein. Das ist noch weit von vielen Drops in Bikeparks weg und kommt auf manches Trails schon ab und an vor.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2016)

Ne ehrlich - das würde ich dem Spectral nicht zutrauen.
Als ich es hatte bin ich ja auch so 80cm+- ins Flat, aber schon die Laufräder mögen das garnicht (obwohl ich die Roam gleich rausgeworfen hab).
Meine 92netto aus 1m oder mehr ins Flat mit so einem leichten Bike???
Neee. 
Und für so Parkdrops, selbst wenn die aus 4m gehen, da nimmt die schräge Landung den Schlag ja weg ( nur treffen sollte man die dann auch).


----------



## DT11 (26. Dezember 2016)

Mir geht es gar nicht so sehr um die absolut mögliche Höhe von "erlaubten" Sprüngen, sondern eher darum, wo der Grenzbereich anfängt/aufhört. Sprich, ab wo Materialversagen wahrscheinlich ist. Wenn die Grenze bei 100cm läge, würde ich selber bei rund 80 aufhören um noch Reserven zu haben (geht schließlich um die eigene Gesundheit). Wenn ich das jetzt auf die 60 umlege, dann bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig...


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2016)

DT11 schrieb:


> Mir geht es gar nicht so sehr um die absolut mögliche Höhe von "erlaubten" Sprüngen, sondern eher darum, wo der Grenzbereich anfängt/aufhört. Sprich, ab wo Materialversagen wahrscheinlich ist. Wenn die Grenze bei 100cm läge, würde ich selber bei rund 80 aufhören um noch Reserven zu haben (geht schließlich um die eigene Gesundheit). Wenn ich das jetzt auf die 60 umlege, dann bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig...


 
Naja, es kommt doch immer darauf an. Wie schwer du bist, wie unsauber du fährst, ob du einen Flatdrop mit Trialtechnik abfängst, wie oft du fährst, usw...
Ich hatte damals 2006 mit einem NerveAM angefangen, das war dann nach 6 Jahren komplett zerrockt. Und auch das Torque war schnell ausgeleiert - nicht der Rahmen, aber die Laufräder, obwohl ich mich damals nichtmal einen 80cm Mauerflatdrop traute.

Materialversagen an den Laufrädern merkt man schnell: entweder knallt man auf ne Kante und sie klappen zusammen, oder man sieht nach einem zu heftigen Drop/Kante eine flache Stelle. Oder die Speichen werden locker.
Einen Rahmenbruch kann man idR nicht vorhersehen, da das meistens eine Ursache im Material hat, die man von außen nicht erkennt (falsche Schweissnaht, Fehlkonstruktion usw).

Hast du ein Spectral gekauft? Und was fährst/springst du?


----------



## DT11 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ja ich hab ein CF 9.0EX bestellt. Momentan habe ich ein 29er Hardtail von Cube im Einsatz, von der Stange mehr oder weniger. Das hat auch schon Sprünge bis zu 50cm ausgehalten, ohne Schäden. Das passiert jetzt zwar nicht jeden Tag 20 Mal, aber dafür hat es auch nur ein Viertel vom Spectral gekostet.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2016)

Ja, mit meinem 29er Hardtail fahre/springe ich auch einiges, aber die Laufräder (Sunringle Blackflag) sind seit ner Weile sichtbar achteckig...mit der Höhe nimmt die Einschlagkraft halt exponentiell zu > Bender Jah Drop .

In das CF hätte ich ehrlich gesagt auch mehr Vertrauen als in das Alu.

Trotzdem, es ist halt kein Parkbike. Schon die Pike ist dafür ja etwas dünn (rauscht durch), und die Xm1501 willst du sicher nicht in fiesen Steinfeldern verbraten.
So einfache Parks wie Sölden oder Saalbach gehen damit natürlich easy.
Ich habe im Blackmountainpark einige mit Spectral und ähnlichen "Trailbikes" gesehen, die die Sprünge genommen hatte - aber die hatten das sicher nicht zum ersten Mal gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DT11 (26. Dezember 2016)

Als Parkbike ist es auch nicht gedacht. Aber auf nem Trail will ich nicht von jeder Stufe absteigen und nachmessen müssen (überspitzt formuliert). Naja ich hab es bestellt und probiere es aus... und wenn es schief geht, dann eben persönliches Pech.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2016)

Das passt schon. Bekannter hat es vor nem Jahr gekauft und auf La Palma schon zum zweiten Mal mit, und der ist auch sonst nicht zimperlich. Der steigt vor Stufen nicht ab, der springt im Zweifel drüber.
Er hatte nur mit dem CC Dämpfer Probleme und dann auf Monarch abgerüstet. Der Monarch ist halt..naja. Da braucht man bei 92netto zumindest eine gute Dämpferpumpe und viel Geduld. Meiner war L/S, das ging garnicht. M/M sollte gehen.


----------



## DT11 (26. Dezember 2016)

92 netto? 

Dann kauf ich mir morgen nen Kompressor dazu.... Ich bin 2.00m groß und Systemgewicht liegt da schon mal bei 110+


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2016)

Oh oh 350psi...nun ich kenne einen mit CF, der hat 140brutto. Der fährt aber nen CCInline und sehr soft.

Aber zumindest von der Größe war mir das Spectral sehr passend mit 2m, nur etwas hoch vorne. Auf meiner Fanes XXL fühle ich mich aber wohler.


----------



## m1984 (26. Dezember 2016)

DT11 schrieb:


> ...auf nem Trail will ich nicht von jeder Stufe absteigen und nachmessen müssen (überspitzt formuliert)...


Genau darum gehts mir auch, hab das Spectral Al 8.0 relativ neu im Einsatz.


----------



## DT11 (26. Dezember 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Oh oh 350psi...nun ich kenne einen mit CF, der hat 140brutto. Der fährt aber nen CCInline und sehr soft.
> 
> Aber zumindest von der Größe war mir das Spectral sehr passend mit 2m, nur etwas hoch vorne. Auf meiner Fanes XXL fühle ich mich aber wohler.



Hoch kann es ruhig sein, in meinem Alter bück ich mich nicht mehr so gerne...


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2016)

Naja, es geht schon. Hatte keine Spacer drunter.
Aber ich hör jetzt auf weil ich sonst wieder zu schimpfen anfang  ....

Zur Biekklassifikation nochmal: einfach auf der Seite von Alutech lesen, da ist es besser erklärt.
Material wird halt irgendwann weich, viele kleine Einschläge summieren sich, große Einschläge schneller. Die Felgen leiden zuerst, aber irgendwann eben auch der Rahmen. 6 Jahre Garantie sind eine lange Zeit für so ein Bike.


----------



## Muellbeutel (27. Dezember 2016)

Das Spectral wird mehr vertragen als dort angegeben, interessant wird es erst bei Garantieleistungen. Bist du über dem vorgegebenen Verwendungsbereich unterwegs, sind Schäden nichtmehr zwangsläufig abgedeckt. Direkt am Rahmen wird wohl als erstes die Lagerung an erhöhter Belastung leiden (sowieso Verschleißteil). Sonst...der Lrs.

Das ist bei anderen Herstellern nicht anders, Canyon, Alutech oder Last sind immerhin so ehrlich.


----------



## DT11 (27. Dezember 2016)

Ich persönlich habe mit der Offenheit gar kein Problem und finde es gut, dass Canyon Empfehlungen angibt. Nur würde man sich eben bei einem AM einen etwas weiteren Einsatzbereich wünschen/vorstellen, als "nur" 60cm... 

Zitat von der Canyon HP: "Das Bike ist für nahezu jedes Gelände geeignet..."


----------



## Iconx (27. Dezember 2016)

Die 60 cm sind auch mehr als Anhaltspunkt gedacht - es ist dir ja hoffentlich klar dass das Spectral kein Rad ist für dauerhafte Einsätze im Bikepark. Falls du diesen Anhaltspunkt weit überschreitest darfst du dich nicht beschweren wenn hier Schäden entstehen oder der Verschleiß höher ist. Wenn ich teilweise sehe, was mit billigen CC-Hardtails teilweise auf den Trails gemacht wird, ist es wirklich auch sinnig eine solche Einstufung anzugeben.

Für mehr sind die 60cm aber nicht zu gebrauchen, da wichtige andere Variablen fehlen was die Beanspruchung des Materials angeht - bspw. das Gewicht des Fahrers oder auch Fahrkönnen. Solange du nicht mit 120 kg Gewicht 2 Jahre lang Kantenklatschen von 61cm hohen Drops machst, wirst du bei ansonsten normalem Gebrauch auch bei gelegentlichen etwas höheren Sprüngen wahrscheinlich keine Probleme haben.

Guck dir einfach einmal an was Joe Barnes oder die Dudes of Hazard mit ihren Spectrals teilweise fahren - und überleg dir dann, ob die Belastungen in der EWS die auf deinen Strecken und deiner Fahrweise übersteigen.

Edit: Und wenn ich hier von den Treppnsprüngen ins Flat lese, dann macht es wirklich Sinn solche Angaben zu machen. Einfach mal einen Meter ins Flat zu klatschen ist für Mensch und Material weitaus übler als ein deutlich höherer Drop mit Landung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityFan (28. Dezember 2016)

Was die Bike-Klassifikation von Canyon angeht habe ich mich allerdings auch ein paar mal gewundert. Das Torque EX wurde auf deren Webseite auch als Bike für Bikeparks und Hometrails beworben, wurde aber nur mit Klasse 4 eingestuft. Auf Nachfrage hin wurde ausdrücklich davon abgeraten das Torque EX im Bikepark zu fahren.  Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die ihren eigenen Konstruktionen nicht so recht trauen.


----------



## Fridl89 (28. Dezember 2016)

IdR merkt man was man seinem Bike zutrauen kann.
Werden die laufräder ständig unrund und beginnt der Rahmen/hinterbau/gabel Zeitweise schon heftig zu flexen ? --> wsl zu viel

Generelle Einschätzungen wird es gerade bei Extremsportarten nie geben, viel zu viele Faktoren haben hier Einfluss.

Optimaler weiße sind die Laufräder leicht unter dem Rahmen dimensioniert.

kann mich noch an mein Merida 130mm AM erinnern, das hat bei drops/kicker ins Flat schon ungut geflext, das hat man aber auch schon auf wurzetteppichen gemerkt, da hat eher die Gabel (Recon) die Richtung vor gegeben. In Kombi mit dem weichen Hitnerbau war ich da sicher auch öfter zweispurig unterwegs


----------



## tschud (29. Dezember 2016)

Die 60 cm würde ich nicht zu ernst nehmen. Zumindest nehme ich meines deutlich stärker rann bzw ähnlich hart bzw mehr als mein altes Enduro (man wird ja auch besser mit der Zeit )
Dem Rahmen traue ich relativ viel zu, meiner hat zwar schon länger eine größere Delle im Unterrohr aber bisher hält er.  
Größere Drops und Gaps hat er auch schon gesehen und hat nicht den Eindruck gemacht, an der Grenze zu sein. Limitierend sind eher die roam 50 Laufräder, da muss man schon sehr genau die Speichenspannung im Blick haben, dass die halten. Wiege zwischen 92 und 96 nackig (aktuell eher 97)

Generell muss dir Canyon auch nachweisen können, dass du es übertrieben hast, wenn ein Garantiefall eintritt...

Wenn man natürlich unglücklich landet und/oder sehr schwer ist kann es natürlich anders aussehen. Eine Rolle spielen m.M. auch noch Schwankungen in der Herstellung. Was der eine Rahmen hält, macht ein anderer vllt schon nicht mehr mit.

Ein Enduro oder dh bike hat da halt überall etwas mehr Reserven


----------



## DT11 (29. Dezember 2016)

Iconx schrieb:


> Guck dir einfach einmal an was Joe Barnes oder die Dudes of Hazard mit ihren Spectrals teilweise fahren - und überleg dir dann, ob die Belastungen in der EWS die auf deinen Strecken und deiner Fahrweise übersteigen.



Sorry, aber das sagt mal gar nichts aus. Ob Joe Barnes mit dem Ding sonst was springt, hilft dem Endverbraucher nichts. Barnes ist gesponsort und kriegt im Zweifelsfall alle paar Wochen ein neues Rad hingestellt wenn das Ding irgendwo durchknackt...

Und selbst wenn: für den Endkunden relevante Angabe sind die offiziellen 61cm. Mir hilft es im Garantiefalle nichts, dass Barnes mit dem Teil mehr springt...



tschud schrieb:


> Generell muss dir Canyon auch nachweisen können, dass du es übertrieben hast, wenn ein Garantiefall eintritt...



Soweit möchte ich persönlich nicht kommen.


----------



## RobG301 (29. Dezember 2016)

Also Drops wie im Trailground Brilon wirst du damit fahren können!

Würde aber auch eher dem CF trauen als dem AL zudem find ich die Formen schöner!


----------



## minor (29. Dezember 2016)

tschud schrieb:


> Generell muss dir Canyon auch nachweisen können, dass du es übertrieben hast, wenn ein Garantiefall eintritt...


Das ist so einfach leider schlicht falsch!
Da Garantie im Gegensatz zu der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung eine rein freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers ist, hat der reichlich "Gestaltungs- und Interpretationsspielraum" oder anders gesagt: Wenn denen ein Kunde doof kommt, können die sich jederzeit auf den Standpunkt zurückziehen, dass der Schaden auf eine nicht sachgemäße bzw. nicht bestimmungsgemäße Nutzung zurückzuführen ist und dann liegt der Ball wieder bei dir und du wirst reichlich viel mehr Mühe haben nachzuweisen, dass du das Rad bestimmungsgemäß genutzt hast...


----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2016)

Geh mal auf die Radon Facebookseite und schaue Dir an was ein Herr Wiechmann mit einem 7,5Kg Hardtail springt. Wie oft das Bike das aushält ist eine andere Sache


----------



## tschud (30. Dezember 2016)

minor schrieb:


> Das ist so einfach leider schlicht falsch!
> Da Garantie im Gegensatz zu der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung eine rein freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers ist, hat der reichlich "Gestaltungs- und Interpretationsspielraum" oder anders gesagt: Wenn denen ein Kunde doof kommt, können die sich jederzeit auf den Standpunkt zurückziehen, dass der Schaden auf eine nicht sachgemäße bzw. nicht bestimmungsgemäße Nutzung zurückzuführen ist und dann liegt der Ball wieder bei dir und du wirst reichlich viel mehr Mühe haben nachzuweisen, dass du das Rad bestimmungsgemäß genutzt hast...



Da hast du natürlich Recht und auch Garantiefall und Gewährleistung habe ich nicht sauber getrennt.
Fakt ist aber doch, dass man dem Rahmen idr. nicht ansieht ob er jetzt bei 59cm oder 2m gebrochen ist. Wenn das Ding natürlich komplett Kaltverformt ist, von einem heftigen Sturz oder sonst was ist das natürlich anders.

Dass es immer ein bisschen Geschick braucht, wenn man was von der freiwilligen Garantie des Herstellers oder aus der Gewährleistung nach den ersten 6 Monaten (Beweislastumkehr) haben möchte sollte klar sein. Wenn der Hersteller sich quer stellt oder wittert dass das Rad missbraucht wurde hat man ohnehin schlechte Karten.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2016)

Nur mal als Beispiel, mir war am Torque vor Jahren der Sitzdom abgebrochen nach 4-5 Jahren, also innerhalb der 6-Jahres-Garantie.
Aufgrund des eingeschickten Bikes mit Thomson-Sattelstütze wurde mir unterstellt, die Stütze über "MAX" herausgezogen zu haben, man könne dort die Spuren der Klemmung sehen.
Ich hatte mir das ja vorher selbst angeschaut (logo) und Fotos gemacht. Die Spuren saßen genau da, wo ich geklemmt hatte - exakt so, wie ich die Stütze gefahren hatte, genau auf "MAX" ausgezogen, keinen Millimeter drüber oder drunter. ( Wobei der Bruch ehrlich gesagt bei dem zu groß ausgeriebenen Sitzrohr und der zu kurzen maximalen Einstecktiefe der sehr stabilen Thomson bei der nicht durchgeschweissten Schweissnaht kein Wunder war) .
Von meinem Standpunkt her also seitens der Werkstatt eine eindeutige Falschbehauptung. Nunja, ich kann laut werden am Telefon und scheue mich auch nicht, mich nach ganz oben durchstellen zu lassen - aber es gab "nur" einen 2.-Wahl-Rahmen auf "Kulanz"...

Ist also mit Garantie nicht so super einfach, das hinterher alles zu seinen Gunsten zu wenden, auch wenn man denkt, man hätte alles richtig gemacht. Von daher sollte man zumindest ein reines Gewissen haben, was den Missbrauch des Bikes angeht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. Dezember 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Geh mal auf die Radon Facebookseite und schaue Dir an was ein Herr Wiechmann mit einem 7,5Kg Hardtail springt. Wie oft das Bike das aushält ist eine andere Sache


Wo wir im Prinzip wieder beim Herrn Barnes wären...was wiederum niemandem weiterhilft


----------



## XT660 (30. Dezember 2016)

m1984 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar dass das kein Bike fürn Park ist, aber einen kleinen Sprung oder Drop mit ca. 1m hat man ja auch auf vielen Trails öfter mal.
> Wie seht ihr das, versucht ihr bei den ca. 60 cm zu bleiben oder achtet ihr da nicht darauf?



Zu dem Thema ASTM und deren Sinn wurde schon bei anderen Rädern diskutiert. Grinsekater hat auf dieser Seite dargelegt, wie das Produzenten und Händler sehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ich-glaub-es-hackt-nicolai-g13-trailbike-im-test.821986/page-7

Meine Meinung: (habe mal ein leichtes Cube gekauft und das mit ASTM dann in 6 Monaten zerstört...also Erfahrung gemacht) Viele Bikes werden heute im Bikepark für Testtage gezeigt (Pivot Switchblade, Spezialiced Enduro, oder eine Video mit dem Spectral und Joe Barnes) und diese "Trailbikes" können von den Fahreigenschaften auch sehr viel. Im Dauereinsatz wird aber so ein ASTM3 Rad das nicht mit machen. (natürlich auch abhängig von Fahrergewicht und Fahrtempo) Meist sind diese Trailbikes auch Gewichtsoptimierung getrimmt und für hohe Belastungsspitzen (Drop doch einmal nicht optimal gelungen...) nicht ausgelegt. Die Garantie des Herstellers ist freiwillig und gilt nur für zweckbestimmten Einsatz.


----------



## PamA2013 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube solange du keine Fetten Durchschläge produzierst oder mega quer landest kannst du fast alles machen, musst halt nur ehrlich zu dir selbst sein wie sauber du fährst und darfst nicht maulen wenns fratze geht. Ich mache mit meinem 130mm Trailbike auch gerne mal n 6 meter Gap wenns grad im Trail ist. Musst halt drauf achten sauber in die Landung zu kommen nicht zu kurz und nicht zu weit, wenn du dann keinen Durchschlag hast ist alles in Butter.
Was sich bei mir viel dramatischer bemerkbar macht ist ruppiges geballer, da leiden die Leichtbau laufräder schon enorm drunter.


----------

